# Rubiks Cube + Liquid Nitrogen



## JW77 (Mar 23, 2011)

What happens if you plunge a cube (we used a Ghosthand II) in liquid nitrogen and then try to solve it ??

Here's the result: (the 2nd vid is in real time)






[youtubehd]ff5PQTbqj98[/youtubehd]

The cube and I are still alright, only the bottom of the stackmat was damaged a little bit, because I broke the top side when it was frozen ^^

Special Thanks to Joe who cut the videos and uploaded them !!!!


----------



## HelpCube (Mar 23, 2011)

ROFL!!


----------



## Olji (Mar 23, 2011)

great method for those who like their cubes cold maybe? xD

Awesome idea btw!


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 23, 2011)

Ouch. Fun idea.


----------



## Hodari (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, that's one way to make solving the rubik's cube cool...
And does this mean you're officially sub-zero?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2011)

This is pretty cool. Funny video, too


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 24, 2011)

I might consider doing this...IF I HAPPEN TO BE SPEEDCUBIN ON MERCURY OR VENUS >_>


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 24, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I might consider doing this...IF I HAPPEN TO BE SPEEDCUBIN ON MERCURY OR VENUS >_>


 
What about the thermosphere?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2011)

Can the Rubiks ice-cube withstand this treatment?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha, interesting idea.


----------

